# Does the first amendment allow someone to display an ISIS flag?



## suplex3000 (Feb 28, 2015)

What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech? 

Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2015)

Well if they do the Pope says you can go punch him or more cause they should have expected it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 28, 2015)

If someone displays that flag...They're against western civilization. They should be deported. I am sorry, but somethings should have a reaction or we lose everything.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

No where does the First Amendment say "... except those you hate or who hate you" so, as repugnant as it is, yes.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes and yes but not for flying the flag per se but rather the probable cause evidence of being an unregistrered foreign agent, supporting terrorism and similar charges that is provided by flying the flag.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


Why would they be 'arrested,' what would be the charge.

Any measure with the intent to prohibit the displaying of the 'ISIS flag' would clearly be un-Constitutional.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Sure, they can display any flag they want to.  But, their neighbors have rights, too.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 28, 2015)

The old screaming "fire!" in a packed theater dilemma. I think the Founding Fathers should have broken the First Amendment into two categories: common sense free speech, and really fucking stupid free speech.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> The old screaming "fire!" in a packed theater dilemma. I think the Founding Fathers should have broken the First Amendment into two categories: common sense free speech, and really fucking stupid free speech.


The conundrum is, who decides?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


Probably the same as allowing them to fly a nazi flag or a confederate flag.....just shows how stupid they are.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 28, 2015)

If you value the U.S. Constitution then you must accept their flying the ISIS flag.  You may hate it; you may express your feelings but you cannot morally trespass on their property to remove it; you may not physically abuse them.  Hell, in some states where the Constitution is viewed as a quaint relic, you may not even be allowed to scold them.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 1, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?



Flags of nations are probably one thing, whereas flags for terrorist groups are likely another. Could be construed in law as supporting a terrorist group or something along those lines.


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 1, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?



Yes, that is protected speech.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 1, 2015)

PratchettFan said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...



Many links would seem to agree. However,

"02.23.15
Justice Department: We’ll Go After ISIS’s Twitter Army
Not all speech is free—if it’s in support of ISIS. Helping the terror group spread the word online is a violation of anti-terror laws, a top Justice Department official says.

Help spread ISIS propaganda on Twitter or Facebook, and you could go to jail. That’s the message the Justice Department sent Monday, as a top official said he is willing to indict people who assist ISIS with its use and production of social media. The announcement raises questions about where the government would draw the line between support for a terrorist group and legally protected free speech."
Justice Department We ll Go After ISIS s Twitter Army - The Daily Beast

Is what I would think. Displaying a terror group's flag or otherwise promoting their propaganda may not be protected like a country's flag would be. We'll have to wait and see what the Courts decide.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 1, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


Yes, they are protected and have a First Amendment right to flay any flag they wish.

It is the American flag that is prohibited....Didn't you know?


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> PratchettFan said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



Everything must ultimately decided by the courts.  However, they have always differentiated between words and actions.  Just because the government wants to use and argument does not mean that argument will hold up.  It didn't hold up in Skokie, and I doubt it would hold up in this situation.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 1, 2015)

PratchettFan said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > PratchettFan said:
> ...



Flying a flag is an action. If the Justice Department's gonna go after online supporters of ISIS supporting them in print, then certainly flying their flag is gonna get lumped in with some kind of arguement about supporting terror groups or distributing their propaganda.


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> PratchettFan said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Flying a flag is speech.  Sending munitions is action.  Freedom of speech means nothing if it only includes popular speech.


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> They should be deported.


angry boy! deported for what?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 1, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...


Well, the American flag and the Stars and Bars.


----------



## InfoQuest (Mar 1, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


The ACLU became involved in a case in California when a student had the US flag on her back pack (or clothing). The school had barred her from attending classes unless she removed the flag. The school reversed that decision when the ACLU threatened to take the school district to court for violating her First Amendment rights.

The Constitution trumps school decisions, local and state laws, and personal opinion about what is appropriate and what isn't.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 3, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?



It is protected speech.  Though it is not protection from every hindrance; only that from government.  It won't protect against eviction, for instance.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?



Interesting question.  Since we have identified them as an enemy to the United States, I believe the first Amendment does not protect you to promote the enemies of the United States.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 3, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> The old screaming "fire!" in a packed theater dilemma. I think the Founding Fathers should have broken the First Amendment into two categories: common sense free speech, and really fucking stupid free speech.



Tom Sweetnam

What constitutes "common sense"? 

To whom is it common sense? 

Who gets to decide that? 

No. The First Amendment is important to us because its absolute and non-negotiable.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 3, 2015)

If it's free speech, isn't that speech saying that one supports isis, a terrorist organization that wants to kill/destroy Americans/America?  Wouldn't that be considered treason?


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 3, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> If it's free speech, isn't that speech saying that one supports isis, a terrorist organization that wants to kill/destroy Americans/America?  Wouldn't that be considered treason?


 
No.  It wouldn't.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

InfoQuest said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...


When I was a 1SG, a couple of my troops complained about another soldier who displayed the Stars and Bars in his room.  After an inspection of the barracks, I determined that any and all "offensive" displays might be forbidden, that included the Malcom X and red-green-black flags on display as well.  Equal application of the regulations was in order, if one display was to be forbidden, so, too, all others of similar nature.  Needless to say, those making an issue about the Stars and Bars shut up when they were notified that their "decorations" were also included in any new mandate.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 3, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> If it's free speech, isn't that speech saying that one supports isis, a terrorist organization that wants to kill/destroy Americans/America?  Wouldn't that be considered treason?


You can wear a PETA t-shirt, and they're a domestic terrorist organization.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > The old screaming "fire!" in a packed theater dilemma. I think the Founding Fathers should have broken the First Amendment into two categories: common sense free speech, and really fucking stupid free speech.
> ...



Ha ha of all people to say that!

Luddly Neddite people decide on their own what their limits and standards are.
As you constantly judge other people for what they say.

Everyone decides that. We do it all the time.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 3, 2015)

The way I'd check Free Speech is to cite the rest of the First Amendment in full context, which INCLUDES
"the right of the people peaceably to assemble" (and to petition for redress of grievances).

So if you abuse free speech to cause a BREACH or Disruption of the peace,
you are affecting the right of others to assembly peaceably and securely.

These rights and freedoms are equal, as part of the same law,
and should be exercised in balance with each other.



Tom Sweetnam said:


> The old screaming "fire!" in a packed theater dilemma. I think the Founding Fathers should have broken the First Amendment into two categories: common sense free speech, and really fucking stupid free speech.



If your point is to make a statement, the school or other people can be involved equally in making an agreed decision how this can be made without any unintended negative reactions or complications.

If your point IS to protest and disrupt school functions, this should ALSO be worked out in advance,
if getting arrested and/or going through the democratic process is part of your statement.

The really organized and experienced activists take the time to plan out the protest in advance WITH THE OFFICIALS affected and agree on all steps that will or will not happen so there are no surprises that get anyone hurt or put at risk, or cause unforeseen damages, costs or consequences.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 3, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...




emilynghiem

Of course we judge others by their words but that's a lot different than legislating the words or actions of others which is what Tom Sweetnam suggested.

Or can you post a link to where I said the Constitution should have been written differently or should  now be changed?



I stand by what I wrote:

The First Amendment is absolute and non-negotiable.

IMO, that cannot and should not change.



.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 3, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


Yep, just as you have the right to flip them off at every opportunity. Wanton stupidity doesn't bother me. Hell I've even read Dottie, Thanatroll, and Ravir posts.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



We can choose to interpret it to apply as natural laws for all people with equal responsibilities for governance:

* free exercise of religion as everyone's equal executive power to act on our own free will, with respect to the same rights and freedoms of others
* freedom of speech and of the press, as judicial and legislative power to write and interpret our own contracts so we make and enforce policies and procedures by consent
* right of the people peaceably to assemble and to petition EACH OTHER for redress of grievances. if the PEOPLE are the GOVERNMENT, then if we address objections
and resolve conflicts directly with each other first, we retain direct say in policies.
but if we keep "running to mommy and daddy" and rely on courts and legislatures
to force solutions then we gamble with our rights and lose our equal protections.

How we "interpret" different beliefs, and how much responsibility we accept to resolved conflicts on our own can determine how much power we keep and how much we give away to parties and politicians to legislate for us and run amok with our tax money. if we control the dialogue, and what we agree to fund or not, then the people are indeed the government, and we hire and fire, appoint and assign leaders to work for us and represent us at will, instead of giving this power to other people we can't control.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 6, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


 
I wasn't aware that ISIS had an actual flag, and I'm really confused as to why you have to ask this question?


----------



## featherlite (Mar 6, 2015)

I can see a flag representing the country someones from...but not a flag that represents a known terrorist group.
 ( although at one time the confederate flag was considered a terrorist flag of the south)

 Anyone regularly displaying a flag or flags on their personal property is a potential nut imo.


----------



## InfoQuest (Mar 9, 2015)

featherlite said:


> I can see a flag representing the country someones from...but not a flag that represents a known terrorist group.
> ( although at one time the confederate flag was considered a terrorist flag of the south)


The Confederate States of America and the Islamic State are both examples of a large segment of the population breaking off from established nations to carve out territory for a new state.

It's a mistake to view the Islamic State as simply a terrorist group. It's soldiers use terrorist tactics, but Islamic State is the latest manifestation on a pan-national movement that has a long history. Re-establishing the caliphate and sharia-based theocracy has been the Islamists' agenda for decades. The Islamic State is an indication that ideology continues to gain momentum.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 9, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


And I have the right to call them assholes


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 9, 2015)

hortysir said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...


 
Absolutely.  Ya gotta love the first.


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 9, 2015)

hortysir said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...


just be careful and keep your gun loaded


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?



Yes, the 1st protects one from government action for flying an ISIS flag.

They might rightfully get their ass kicked, but the government won't touch them - in fact Obama will probably praise them.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 9, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


It's right here

Coz as much as i love the 1st, I love the 2nd too


----------



## |electric|foxy| (Mar 10, 2015)

Internet warriors...


----------



## |electric|foxy| (Mar 10, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


I think this flag has no evil elements in it, but people's prejudices can lead to dire consequences.


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No where does the First Amendment say "... except those you hate or who hate you" so, as repugnant as it is, yes.


Unless you are a college student that says the nagger word.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

They do have the right to do so. It would be in very poor taste (to put it mildly), and I wouldn't approve of it...BUT they do have the right to do so. Somebody has the right to fly a Nazi flag-even though that's also terrible and disgusting.


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 13, 2015)

*Yes but where I live it could shorten your life.*


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 23, 2015)

|electric|foxy| said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...



Yes, I agree with you. The government uses its brainwashing propaganda machine to make us believe that we have to fight against it. They don't care about  consequences. As always.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> |electric|foxy| said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



The flag has no evil elements.  No flag does.  They're just pieces of cloth.  The people the flag symbolizes, however, seem to have little else BUT evil elements, which is the point you are so assiduously and ludicrously trying to dodge.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > The old screaming "fire!" in a packed theater dilemma. I think the Founding Fathers should have broken the First Amendment into two categories: common sense free speech, and really fucking stupid free speech.
> ...


It is NOT absolute.

One cannot shout fire in a theatre, absent a fire, or, post that one would like to kill the President.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

InfoQuest said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > I can see a flag representing the country someones from...but not a flag that represents a known terrorist group.
> ...


I have no problem with their goal of a Caliphate; I have a tremendous problem with their method of gaining a Caliphate.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 24, 2015)

The Bill of Rights do not "allow" anything. They are curbs on the power of the government. In this case the government is prevented from dragging you out of your house and arresting you for displaying a colored rag by the 1st Amendment right to free speech.


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2015)

whitehall said:


> The Bill of Rights do not "allow" anything. They are curbs on the power of the government. In this case the government is prevented from dragging you out of your house and arresting you for displaying a colored rag by the 1st Amendment right to free speech.


Is it colored?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 26, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


 
I for one prefer the cockroaches out in the open and for obvious reasons. Absolutely let 'em fly that flag.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 26, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > They should be deported.
> ...


 
Monumental stupidity? Oh, wait ... clearly we have that right.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 26, 2015)

whitehall said:


> The Bill of Rights do not "allow" anything. They are curbs on the power of the government...



Well, that was the plan.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...



I wish they could open recruiting stations, since we are not allowed to shoot terrorsymps here, we should pay their way to where we can have them shot.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 
People have the right to be stupid, but I do wish they wouldn't exercise it quite so often and enthusiastically.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 26, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


 
They can't help themselves 'cause they're soooo STUPID.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 26, 2015)

*I see a lot of people openly displaying the Israeli terrorist flag.*    .....


----------



## quorthon (Mar 27, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> *I see a lot of people openly displaying the Israeli terrorist flag.*    .....


Let's display it together!  It's not a terrorist flag, it's the flag of the State of Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 27, 2015)

The Star of David represents fascism, apartheid, oppression, genocide, murder, and crimes against humanity.   ......


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 27, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Star of David represents fascism, apartheid, oppression, genocide, murder, and crimes against humanity.   ......


 
Only to a Sunni Man.


----------



## quorthon (Mar 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Star of David represents fascism, apartheid, oppression, genocide, murder, and crimes against humanity.   ......


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Star of David represents fascism, apartheid, oppression, genocide, murder, and crimes against humanity.   ......



Fell ok now? I think that your embarrassing post represents fascism, intolerance and ignorance. 
Look at this. Support it?


----------



## heirtothewind (May 21, 2015)

The First Amendment would protect the display of  the ISIS flag as freedom of speech or freedom of religion -- but not freedom of stupidity for inviting FBI surveillance, demonstrations, and death threats.


----------



## heirtothewind (May 21, 2015)

Here is what happens-
New Jersey Man Taken Aback by ISIS Flag Flap Says He Was Expressing My Religion - ABC News


----------



## xdangerousxdavex (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 17, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> PratchettFan said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


Just flying the ISIS flag should be protected under free speech.  That being said, flying the ISIS flag would probably be seen as probable cause for a judge to issue a search warrant to go search the place for illegal terrorist related activities.  Big brother will be watching this person very closely.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 17, 2015)

xdangerousxdavex said:


>


You realize, of course, that the confederate flag has been banned from some state owned property and the ISIS flag is not flown at any state owned property, right?  Individual citizens may fly either, or both flags on property they own.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 17, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> xdangerousxdavex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Those are Walmart cakes.  Walmart said they wouldn't do a confederate flag cake and someone went in with an isis flag.  The clerk didn't have a clue what it was but once Walmart management found out about it they put that on the no-do list as well.  But, of course, facts aren't important in this.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?



Maybe not arrested, but they would get harassed and threatened with investigation.

The First Amendment may say it's legal
but Common Sense may say it's not a good idea.

Similar to promoting the expansion of a Mosque near the 9/11 Ground Zero site.
It's legal but not a good idea, given the public response.

Same with the whole Confederate Flag issue. When protesting Obama within a political context, when it's understood a political statement is being made, that's clearly exercising the First Amendment within that context.*

But in a city that just suffered a blatantly racial attack on a Black church,
not such a good idea.

OK to drive around Texas with stickers and plates if the Confederate Flag is one of the Six Flags recognized in Texas history. But I wouldn't recommend showing up at a Black church waving that flag on Juneteenth when everyone is celebrating Emancipation from slavery.

======

_*NOTE: I interpret that to mean how one side sees it as defending States' Rights or power over tyrannical abuse of federal authority (while others may see it as Black White racism). I see the BIGGER statement being made is that just because one group sees the flag as racist symbolism, doesn't diminish the equal rights of others to use the flag to symbolize state sovereignty WITHIN the federal union, but not forced under federal mandates. Both can be going on at the same time, as part of the nature of free speech._


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


well of course they can.

the bullshit about the Con flag was pure censorship.  The left absolutely HATES freedom, but I think things like flags lets me know what kind of people I'm dealing with.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 17, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> ...



Florida veteran battles city for right to fly flags honoring service members Fox News

Remember this Florida Veteran facing $300 in fines per day
for flying flags honoring Vets at his restaurant that violated local codes he argued restricted his freedom of expression.

This is where the Founding Fathers might remind us to apply some Common Sense.

My common sense tells me that if a governing entity gets so "big for its britches" that we can't even treat a common citizen
as a human being, but as a number, then that larger jurisdiction needs to be branched or localized further where there IS personal and direct accountability between govt and people.  People need to answer directly to the next highest level, in order to have equal representation and protection. If the govt gets too big and removed from the people, it creates these problems of losing contact and representation, which affects due process and conflict resolution to redress grievances.

In Houston, I am pushing the idea of redelegating the legal authority of the city to be localized per district, through respective legal departments that answer to constituents and address grievances affecting the residents, city govt, and the public.


----------



## Zander (Jul 17, 2015)

The first amendment of the US Constitution protects him.  So go ahead, feel free to unfurl your ISIS flags!! Be proud!!  

Just remember the Constitution won't stop your house from being burnt to the ground.


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 21, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> What if you watch your neighbors fly Islamic State flags on their homes, apartment windows or display them on their cars, aren't they protected by their US Constitutional First amendment to freedom of speech?
> 
> Could they be arrested even though they have their rights?


Yes, they have the right, no, they cannot be arrested because flying a flag in not against the law. Of course, they will most likely not see the next day, but that is also their right! God bless America!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 22, 2015)

Does it? Yes. Can fly, display, own, any flag ya want.


----------

